# Evic Vtc mini



## shabbar (24/8/15)

Edit : http://www.joyetech.com/product/evic-vtc-mini/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (24/8/15)

Removable battery
firmware upgradeable
bypass mode
need to have it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (24/8/15)

And it looks to have buttons instead of the annoying slider thingy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike (24/8/15)

Oh dear. This is just my kinda thing!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Jan (24/8/15)

Let us see if Twisp will give it to us and if so at a reasonable price

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shabbar (24/8/15)

Jan said:


> Let us see if Twisp will give it to us and if so at a reasonable price



Probably not , this would retail probably +- R900 & twisp would charge us atleast 2k


----------



## method1 (24/8/15)

Kinda bummed that I just bought a regular old evic VT. The new one seems to be an improvement in every way .. 

http://www.vaperoyalty.com/joyetech-evic-vtc-mini-mod/


----------



## Mike (24/8/15)

Seems like a serious contender against the D2 as well. Almost the same size!!! 0.8mm narrower, 1.8mm shallower and 4mm taller.


----------



## Jan (24/8/15)

I like that you can buy the mod separately and don't have to buy the full kit.


----------



## BumbleBee (24/8/15)

Oh Great! Bring this out just 2 days after my Evic VT get's delivered...... 

Such is the nature of the beast 

And I don't see it in yellow.... so there's that


----------



## method1 (24/8/15)

This is why my next mod is going to be the cloudmaker.. which should be future-proof… until the cloudmaker ][+ comes out….

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Riaz (24/8/15)

I like it


----------



## BumbleBee (24/8/15)

I dunno hey, after looking at this for a bit I think now they're just copying Kangertech and sugarcoating it with a few new features. I think I'll wait for the iStick 150w TC


----------



## ZK1 (24/8/15)

Is it available yet in SA?


----------



## shabbar (24/8/15)

yes i saw one vendor that has stock at R950


----------



## ZK1 (24/8/15)

I guess the Subox Mini Kit is still a better buy at this stage?


----------



## Riaz (24/8/15)

ZK1 said:


> I guess the Subox Mini Kit is still a better buy at this stage?


i suppose

the price @shabbar listed above is for the mod only. 

with the subox kit you get mod + tank, all you need is a battery


----------



## ZK1 (24/8/15)

Great thanks!

Yes the pockets are a little empty so I still have to convince myself to take the Subox Mini, not because it's not good, but if I REALLY need it.

But still seems to be the best buy for someone like me at this stage of the fight.


----------



## Riaz (24/8/15)

ZK1 said:


> Great thanks!
> 
> Yes the pockets are a little empty so I still have to convince myself to take the Subox Mini, not because it's not good, but if I REALLY need it.
> 
> But still seems to be the best buy for someone like me at this stage of the fight.


Ive got one, and its awesome

You cant go wrong


----------



## Mike (24/8/15)

Subtank is better, this mod I'd say is better. Probably has all the niggles from the VT sorted out and it's updatable


----------



## BumbleBee (24/8/15)

Mike said:


> Subtank is better, this mod I'd say is better. Probably has all the niggles from the VT sorted out and it's updatable


Yip, they got rid of the niggles by removing temp control completely.


----------



## Mike (24/8/15)

Scratch that.

@BumbleBee it looks like it still has TC.



> It also still has a temperature control feature allowing you to use both Ni200 and Ti at 100-315 °C / 200-600 °F with a resistance range of 0.05Ω-3.5Ω

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee (24/8/15)

Mike said:


> Scratch that.
> 
> @BumbleBee it looks like it still has TC.


Oh, I missed that, I had like 3 seconds to check their website and didn't see the reference. My bad


----------



## Mike (24/8/15)

I think it's going to be excellent. Just a pity they're keeping that tank on it. If they'd squashed something with the delta coils in, it'd have been a Subkit killer, but the Subtank is just so much better than that little guy.

However I'm seriously tempted by this one!!!


----------



## BumbleBee (24/8/15)

Mike said:


> I think it's going to be excellent. Just a pity they're keeping that tank on it. If they'd squashed something with the delta coils in, it'd have been a Subkit killer, but the Subtank is just so much better than that little guy.
> 
> However I'm seriously tempted by this one!!!


I have to agree there, while the Ego Mega is not half bad it just isn't in the same league as the Subtank. I still need to try the CLR coils for the Mega but somehow I doubt that it will come close to the STm.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike (24/8/15)

@BumbleBee I've tested them briefly. Don't get your hopes up. I think they're excellent for beginners and a wonderful budget setup. That's about where it ends IME.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JW Flynn (24/8/15)

This thing looks very nice, but when I look at it real quick, it looks allot like the kanger kit setup... 

But still nice, and now you can gooi in a 18650... bet it's going to be cheaper than the original because of this fact? or perhaps because it can firmware upgrade they are going to ask the same? lol

This vapeing thing is now becoming like computers, buy something now, and it's out of date tomorrow and there is 2 new versions, ro 15 clones to choose from ROFLMAO.


----------



## skola (25/8/15)

shabbar said:


> yes i saw one vendor that has stock at R950


Can you post a link please?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shabbar (25/8/15)

if im not mistaken i think it may have been @Frostbite that has them . please confirm @Frostbite

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## skola (25/8/15)

shabbar said:


> if im not mistaken i think it may have been @Frostbite that has them . please confirm @Frostbite


Thanks bud. You are correct. R980 for the full kit.


----------



## shabbar (25/8/15)

not a bad price at all imo

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## skola (25/8/15)

shabbar said:


> not a bad price at all imo


I agree. For a 60W TC device and a tank - that's as good as it gets..


----------



## shabbar (25/8/15)

@Zeki Hilmi


----------



## Smoky Jordan (25/8/15)

Frostbite said:


> Hey guys, we have them on pre-order. Landing the 5th September 2015


Will it come with a battery?


----------



## Pixstar (25/8/15)

@KieranD are you gonna stock it?


----------



## BumbleBee (25/8/15)

Guys, vendors can't reply in this thread regarding stocks etc. please start a thread in "who has stock?"

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## MunG (10/9/15)

You can probably buy a better mod for the price of this kit
especially with this monopolization going on, really sad.


----------

